# [OFF] nerolinux

## ghoti

Bizarre : ici personne n'a parlé de nerolinux ...

Bon, le troll exhibe ses griffes : nerolinux vs k3b

Ouais, ok, la console c'est bien aussi mais c'est pas le même troll  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

déja, appli proprio + gtk 1 bien antique que plus personne n'utilise pour des nouveaus logiciels ça suffit pour moi pour le mettre sur la touche...

Si y en a qui veulent un soft de gravure qui a l'air prometteur en Gtk 2 pour ne pas avoir a utiliser k3b et Qt/Kde, regardez plutot ça : http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/

Pas besoin d'un soft proprio qui débute sous linux alors qu'on a de si excellentes solution libres, qui sont fiables et expérimentées depuis longtemps (puisque toues les frontend utilisent cdrecord/cdrdao qui ont largement fait leurs preuves)  :Smile: 

----------

## ttgeub

Comme l'a dit je sais plus qui, y a graveman comme logiciel de gravage 

http://graveman.tuxfamily.org/index-f.php

----------

## nuts

c est vraiq eu c est abuser de pondre une telle version de nero sous nux vu la celebriter du soft sous win.

libre ou pas tant que ca marche et que c est grathos pourquoi pas. je vais aps pour autant me priver des driver nvidia si on part dans ce sens.

k3b me satifsfait pleinement pour ce que je fais de la gravure. je vois pas ce que je pourrai faire de plus avec un truc plus laid.

bref c est peut etre bon pour ceux qui emigre fraichement sous nux et ainsi retrouver quelque repaire. neanmoins je salue ahead de faire l effort de porter leur soft sous nux. mais ca aurait ete intelligent de le faire quand aucun libre graphique existait et aujourd hui avec une interface plus travailler. on est pas des betes

----------

## bosozoku

Personnellement je trouve que c'est une bonne chose qu'ahead porte ce logiciel qui à fait ses preuves avec Windows sous Linux.

C'est vrai qu'il existe déja k3b mais imaginez les personnes - comme moi - qui n'aiment pas trop QT et qui n'ont donc pas envie d'installer le big QT pour seulement un logiciel de gravure.

Vous allez me dire qu'il existe des bons en gtk... Oui mais j'en ai encore trouvé aucun qui arrivait à la cheville de k3b. De toutes façons ils utilisent tous cdrecord et cdrao donc ya que l'interfaçe qui change, n'empeche que c'est important pour un logiciel graphique ^^

Donc même si c'est propriétaire, à la limite tant que ça reste gratuit ça ne me dérange pas. Je ne vais pas l'utiliser car je privilégie les logiciels libres qui me suffisent pour l'instant. Mais si nerolinux arrivait à faire quelque chose d'équivalent à k3b en gtk2 alors je l'utiliserai.

----------

## manu.acl

Je viens d'installer graveman et il a pas l'air trop mal et relativement simple.  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Donc même si c'est propriétaire, à la limite tant que ça reste gratuit ça ne me dérange pas. Je ne vais pas l'utiliser car je privilégie les logiciels libres qui me suffisent pour l'instant. Mais si nerolinux arrivait à faire quelque chose d'équivalent à k3b en gtk2 alors je l'utiliserai.

 

je trouve que nero meme sous windows n'arrive pas au niveau de k3b. k3b est bien plus facile d'utilisation et mieux orgranisé. Maintenant au niveau de la qualité du gravage, détection de matos, fiabilité, etc... je sais pas si nero est meilleur ?

Sinon moi la majorité du temps j'utilise gnome-cd-burner pour graver des iso. un clique sur le .iso dans nautilus et hop c'est sur CD et avec gnome 2.10 ça fait aussi les DVD  :Very Happy:  Et à ce que j'ai remarqué, pour les CD data il on est plus obligé de faire un iso puis graver l'iso, apparement il sait graver directement les fichiers sur CD/DVD ! Tres pratique, suffi d'aller dans burn:// En fait il ne manque plus que le support des cd audio et c'est parfait, mais comme je fais jamais de cd audio...

----------

## cylgalad

Personnellement j'en ai ras-le-bol de tous ces logiciels qui ne sont que des "front-ends" de cdrtools & cie, à quand un vrai moteur de gravure libre sous la forme d'une bibliothèque ?

nerolinux est moche et largement inférieur à l'original (voire à k3b  :Laughing: ) mais c'est un début.

----------

## bosozoku

Attention devant ! Puriste...  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Donc même si c'est propriétaire, à la limite tant que ça reste gratuit ça ne me dérange pas. 

 

C'est "gratuit" à condition d'enregistrer une version nero-ouinouin ...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je ne vais tout de même pas me taper la version win dont je n'ai pas l'usage rien que pour décharger du sois-disant "gratuit"  !

C'est la méthode "Bonux" : pour avoir la petite auto en plastoche, faut se farcir le paquet de lessive...

On se fout de qui là ?

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai pas dis non plus que j'étais à fond dedans et que je trouvais ça génial  :Smile:  Apparement c'est plutot minable mais bon c'est l'intention qui compte ^^ 

Et puis au fait, petite question : la version nerolinux utilise ses propres bibliothèques pour graver ou reprend cdrao et cdrecord ? Je pense plutot que c'est la première puisque c'est propriétaire mais bon on sait jamais...

----------

## Intruder

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

> Je viens d'installer graveman et il a pas l'air trop mal et relativement simple. 

 

Ouaich installer ici aussi et ... approuvé!

----------

## ghoti

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Apparement c'est plutot minable mais bon c'est l'intention qui compte ^^ 

 

L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions !  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Et puis au fait, petite question : la version nerolinux utilise ses propres bibliothèques pour graver ou reprend cdrao et cdrecord ? Je pense plutot que c'est la première puisque c'est propriétaire mais bon on sait jamais...

 

D'après le site nerolinux , tu as probablement raison :

 *Quote:*   

> NeroLINUX uses NeroAPI for low-level operations (burn process)

 

----------

## ghoti

 *Intruder wrote:*   

>  *manu.acl wrote:*   Je viens d'installer graveman et il a pas l'air trop mal et relativement simple.  
> 
> Ouaich installer ici aussi et ... approuvé!

 

Quoi qu'il en soit, cela semble très propre en effet !  :Smile: 

En voie d'adoption ...

----------

## bong

Le truc que j'ai pas acroché avec graveman, c'est qu'il cree une image avant de graver... le probleme, c'est que j'etais à court de place quand j'ai voulu faire mes backups et bien je l'ai eu mauvaise... j'ai du bricoler avec un vieux disque dur de recup pour faire un peu de place...

Par contre, je connaissais pas le truc du burn:// (merci zdra) je vais essayer.

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

personne utilise gcombust ??

----------

## bosozoku

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

> personne utilise gcombust ??

 

C'est pas en gtk1 ca ?!

----------

## Neuromancien

 *guilc wrote:*   

> déja, appli proprio + gtk 1 bien antique que plus personne n'utilise pour des nouveaus logiciels ça suffit pour moi pour le mettre sur la touche...
> 
> Si y en a qui veulent un soft de gravure qui a l'air prometteur en Gtk 2 pour ne pas avoir a utiliser k3b et Qt/Kde, regardez plutot ça : http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Pas besoin d'un soft proprio qui débute sous linux alors qu'on a de si excellentes solution libres, qui sont fiables et expérimentées depuis longtemps (puisque toues les frontend utilisent cdrecord/cdrdao qui ont largement fait leurs preuves) 

 

emerge -s gnomebaker ne donne rien mais le site propose un ebuild pour Gentoo. Comment doit-on l'installer dans ce cas ?

----------

## Oni92

J'ai essayé installer gnomebaker mais l'ebuild du site officiel est à oublier, me fait une erreur des que je tente de faire un digest et l'ebuild disponible sur le bugzilla de Gentoo s'installe mais plante à lancement  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
(... message à priori normal)

(gnomebaker:22652): Gtk-WARNING **: Mixing deprecated and non-deprecated GtkToolbar API is not allowed

(gnomebaker:22652): Gtk-WARNING **: Mixing deprecated and non-deprecated GtkToolbar API is not allowed

(gnomebaker:22652): Gtk-WARNING **: Mixing deprecated and non-deprecated GtkToolbar API is not allowed

(...)

(gnomebaker:22652): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gnomebaker:22652): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gnomebaker:22652): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(...)

```

----------

## zdra

tu mets l'ebuild dans /usr/local/portage/app-cdr/gnomebaker/gnomebaker-version.ebuild

puis tu fais un coup de

```

cd  /usr/local/portage/app-cdr/gnomebaker

ebuild gnomebaker-[i]version[/i].ebuild digest

```

et voilà c'est pret à emerger  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  Et à ce que j'ai remarqué, pour les CD data il on est plus obligé de faire un iso puis graver l'iso, apparement il sait graver directement les fichiers sur CD/DVD !

 

Ah non dommage je me suis trompé, il doit toujours créer un iso temporairement....  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben, sans voiloir troller plus que nécssaire, disons que les gens qui migrent depuis windows vers, au hasard, une mandrake, seront rassurés de retrouver nero. Parce qu'ils faut bien avouer que même avec de le bonne volonté, il a fallu rester zen entre le noyau 2.6.8 et suivant, avec les emm.... de droits pour graver, les erreurs lors d'une gravure de CD à CD à la volée (vécu, j'ai toujours pas résolu), etc.

Bref, c'est peut être moins pointu et laid, mais si ca marche "out of the box", ça trouvera son public. C'est à dire pas les utilisateurs de gentoo...  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ben, sans voiloir troller plus que nécssaire, disons que les gens qui migrent depuis windows vers, au hasard, une mandrake, seront rassurés de retrouver nero. Parce qu'ils faut bien avouer que même avec de le bonne volonté, il a fallu rester zen entre le noyau 2.6.8 et suivant, avec les emm.... de droits pour graver, les erreurs lors d'une gravure de CD à CD à la volée (vécu, j'ai toujours pas résolu), etc.
> 
> Bref, c'est peut être moins pointu et laid, mais si ca marche "out of the box", ça trouvera son public. C'est à dire pas les utilisateurs de gentoo... 

 

en meme temps le mec qui migre sous mandrake, il cherche un peu les outil dispo jusqu a ce qu il tombe sur "gravure de cd (k3b)", il le lancera et il verra, oh un nero like.

----------

## bosozoku

 *nuts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> en meme temps le mec qui migre sous mandrake, il cherche un peu les outil dispo jusqu a ce qu il tombe sur "gravure de cd (k3b)", il le lancera et il verra, oh un nero like.

 

+1  :Laughing: 

----------

## Intruder

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *nuts wrote:*   
> 
> en meme temps le mec qui migre sous mandrake, il cherche un peu les outil dispo jusqu a ce qu il tombe sur "gravure de cd (k3b)", il le lancera et il verra, oh un nero like. 
> 
> +1 

 

Et après avoir cliquer sur le lien, k3b va lui sortir que les droits sur certains exécutables ne sont pas correctes ....  :Twisted Evil: 

Laissons la communauté Linux décider si NeroLinux a un avenir ou non .... en tout cas chez moi c'est clair: il n'en a pas  :Laughing: 

----------

## nuts

il n en pas pour moi non plus. rien que sur l aspect je trouve ca abuser

----------

## zdra

ésperont qu'il aie un avenir, mais en tout cas il n'a pas de présent pour moi !

----------

## nuts

bah on va dire que maintenant qu ahead s est lance, il ne peut que s ameliorer

----------

## Intruder

 *nuts wrote:*   

> bah on va dire que maintenant qu ahead s est lance, il ne peut que s ameliorer

 

Loool ouais chacun sa philo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nuts

bah ca vaut mieux pour eux, car si leur soft ne connait pas de succes sous linux, il abandonneront vite et limite je trouvera ca dommage

----------

## Intruder

 *nuts wrote:*   

> bah ca vaut mieux pour eux, car si leur soft ne connait pas de succes sous linux, il abandonneront vite et limite je trouvera ca dommage

 

En même temps, un soft qui se tape une renomée pourrie a ses débuts à beaucoup de mal a s'en défaire par la suite mais si la qualité est au rendez-vous ...

----------

## lospericos_99

C'est pas une si mauvaise chose, ça veut dire qu'il y a enfin de grosses entreprise qui commence à réflechir. Attention au jour ou Billou nous sort la winux  :Twisted Evil: 

Mais ça peut aussi vouloir dire que le commerce veut prendre le marché en lançant du libre pour après le passer en payant quand les gens y auront pris goût... Arg ça me répugne...

J'en veux pas, merci

----------

## zdra

 *lospericos_99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais ça peut aussi vouloir dire que le commerce veut prendre le marché en lançant du libre pour après le passer en payant quand les gens y auront pris goût... Arg ça me répugne...
> 
> J'en veux pas, merci

 

nerolinux n'est pas libre et ne l'a jamais été. Et il n'y a rien de répugnant a avoir des applications non libre tournant sur une plateforme libre, à l'utilisateur de faire le choix des applications qui sont les plus adaptées à lui, que ce soit niveau performence, prix, philosophie.

----------

## razer

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

> personne utilise gcombust ??

 

Si, moi, depuis mon premier graveur... donc depuis bien 5 ans

Il se trouve que je n'ai toujours pas trouvé (aussi bien) mieux

Pourtant c'est pas faute d'avoir cherché... car ce qui est chiant c'est le drag & drop qui fouare à partir de nautilus, Gtk1 oblige:cry:

----------

## Tony Clifton

Oh il vient d'être ajouté au portage.

Personnellement je trouve ça pas trop mal que ahead (et d'autres comme adobe qui a fait un peu le même effet sur ce forum avec la sortie de acroread) s'interesse à Linux même si je n'utiliserais probablement pas nerolinux (enfin pas avant qu'il passe en gtk2). Certe ils n'en sont qu'au début, mais c'est tout de même bien qu'ils prennent conscience qu'il n'y a pas que windows comme système d'exploitation.

EDIT : à quand ms office pour linux ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> EDIT : à quand ms office pour linux ? 

 

Oh moi, ce que j'attends avec impatience c'est Internet Explorer en natif  :Razz: 

Sinon, nerolinux, pas essayé, k3b est excellent et me convient parfaitement même si malheureusement il y "quelques" dépendances de kde qui trînent autour  :Sad: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> EDIT : à quand ms office pour linux ? 

 

Oh moi, ce que j'attends avec impatience c'est Internet Explorer en natif  :Razz: 

Sinon, nerolinux, pas essayé, k3b est excellent et me convient parfaitement même si malheureusement il y "quelques" dépendances de kde qui trînent autour  :Sad: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> k3b est excellent et me convient parfaitement

 

Moi aussi je le trouve très bien enfin y'a juste un gros défaut qui m'a énervé plusieurs fois (qui est peut-être résolu maintenant), c'est qu'il n'effaçait pas tout mes dvd-rw, alors obligé de retourné sous windows pour utiliser néro, ça casse (surtout si on est à coté d'un windowsien frustré de linux)

----------

## Neuromancien

J'ai essayé GnomeBaker et Graveman car je cherche une alternative à K3b. Sous GnomeBaker la gravure échoue, avec des messages incompréhensibles. Sous Graveman, je n'ai pas réussi à ajouter des répertoires à graver.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Comme l'a dit je sais plus qui, y a graveman comme logiciel de gravage 
> 
> http://graveman.tuxfamily.org/index-f.php

 

Sur le site de Graveman, on peut lire :

 *Quote:*   

> Attention, Graveman! est encore en phase de test, par conséquent tout ne fonctionne sûrement pas pour le moment ! Vous l'utiliserez donc à vos risques et périls (et surtout à ceux de vos cd vierges).

 

Graveman est en version 0.3.8.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Sous Graveman, je n'ai pas réussi à ajouter des répertoires à graver.

 

Il s'agissait d'un bug, qui est résolu dans la dernière version de Graveman.  :Smile: 

----------

